# Mice treats



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

There is a big range of rodent treats available eg. Vitakraft cheese wedges. F M Browns assorted small animal treats made with sweet potatoe and different foods, Ware rice pops which my mice do like a lot. Kaytee brand also have a great range of treats. There is a brand called Quiko as well. I would hate to be a mouse and just get a seed mix or pellets with no nice treats to eat. My mice are a lot healthier and happier when they are fed some yummy treats.


----------



## Princess dolly (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, I give my mice mouse pops which are basically ice lollies for mice. All you do is get some fruit ( I like strawberries, but you can use whatever you like) put them in a ice cube holder and fill it with water, then put it in the freezer and that's it. Hope this helps


----------

